# Fog Chiller Reboot



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Where did I read that a longer outlet tube helps slow fog? I'm rebuilding my chiller to make it more durable and easier to use. I'll be posting photos as I work on it.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess it would depend on a lot of factors. If you say "all else equal", don't know that I've ever read of it 'slowing' fog. The chiller isn't really a compressor so fog going in has to essentially equal fog coming out. 

Of course if the outlet runs uphill or to a higher point, it sort of stops the flow of cold air moving down, so that could slow the fog. Opposite would also be true - if the outlet tube runs down hill, it could increase the draft and speed up the fog! The longer tube would also allow the fog to warm back up to some extent - so that could slow it as well.

A longer outlet would certainly delay the fog - from the time you press the fog button to the time the fog shows up at the exit. 

Will be great to see photos! I just hacked a slot in the bottom of a cooler and pump fog in the top. It works OK - but this year temps are predicted down in the 30's so going to be hard to get fog to stay low at that point...with anything short of dry ice or liquid nitrogen!


----------

